# GMAC is going Bankrupt again this weekend



## KissMy

GMAC is going Bankrupt again this weekend. They still owe the US Treasury $12 billion. Who is going to finance those GM new car sales????

Reuters: Bankruptcy may be best option


----------



## KissMy

Will Obama bail out GM again?????

7 million homes already foreclosed on. 5.59 million more homes are in default. We are only 55% through this mortgage disaster.

A select group of struggling mortgage borrowers is about to get an offer that sounds too good to be true. Executives at Bank of America say that they will begin mailing 200,000 letters offering certain customers mortgage principal reduction.


----------



## daveman

I expect there will be serious calls for the government to nationalize GM.


----------



## KissMy

The US Government still own 500 million shares of GM's stock (30%) that it must sell at $51 a share to raise $25.5 billion break even on the stock. Plus the US Government owns $12 billion worth of GMAC which changed its name to Ally Bank that is about to bankrupt on that again. Then there are the $billions of the old GM that the government just wrote off. Most of GM is owned by the bailed out banks (basic GM share / money laundering.)


----------



## saveliberty

KissMy said:


> GMAC is going Bankrupt again this weekend. They still owe the US Treasury $12 billion. Who is going to finance those GM new car sales????
> 
> Reuters: Bankruptcy may be best option



Try to get the story at least half right KissMy.  The mortgage unit is separate from the vehicle finance unit.  Ally is the name of the car unit.  Also Ally funds Chrysler vehicles as well.


----------



## Mad Scientist

My first mortgage was through GMAC in 2000. Didn't know they did mortgages before that.


----------



## KissMy

Ally Financial gets Treasury's OK to put ResCap mortgage unit into bankruptcy


> Detroit-based Ally Financial Inc., the auto lender majority-owned by taxpayers, has received U.S. Treasury Department approval to put its Residential Capital unit into bankruptcy as the government seeks to recover bailout funds.
> 
> Treasury will support directors at Ally and ResCap if they decide that filing for court protection from creditors is the best course for the mortgage unit, said an Obama administration official who asked for anonymity because the arrangements haven't been made public. The approval is conditioned on a review of terms, the person said Monday.



It is amazing that this does not make the news.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Better ROI than Solyandra


----------



## KissMy

GMAC Ally ResCap Nears Bankruptcy Filing 


> The board of Ally Financial Inc.'s ailing mortgage unit is expected to meet Sunday to authorize a bankruptcy filing, said people familiar with the situation.
> 
> A filing for the mortgage subsidiary, called Residential Capital LLC, could come Sunday or Monday and would mark the last chapter for an operation that was once among the country's largest subprime lenders. A filing also would mark the beginning of a legal battle that will likely test whether a big financial firm can shed years-old mortgage problems in court...
> 
> Ally Chief Executive Michael Carpenter wants to sever Residential Capital from Ally so the company can focus on core auto lending and online banking business. The hope is the move will pave the way for an eventual public offering of Ally, 74% of whose shares are owned by the U.S. government.
> 
> Ally received more than $17 billion in aid during the financial crisis as part of the government's broader rescue of the auto industry. The Treasury Department gave conditional approval to the bankruptcy idea Monday, although it still wants see final terms before it signs off on a filing, said a government official close to the situation.


----------



## saveliberty

KissMy said:


> Ally Financial gets Treasury's OK to put ResCap mortgage unit into bankruptcy
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit-based Ally Financial Inc., the auto lender majority-owned by taxpayers, has received U.S. Treasury Department approval to put its Residential Capital unit into bankruptcy as the government seeks to recover bailout funds.
> 
> Treasury will support directors at Ally and ResCap if they decide that filing for court protection from creditors is the best course for the mortgage unit, said an Obama administration official who asked for anonymity because the arrangements haven't been made public. The approval is conditioned on a review of terms, the person said Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing that this does not make the news.
Click to expand...


It is remarkable KissMy.  There has been no mention of it in communications I have reviewed in the last two weeks.  I'll check my internal messages to see if anything has been said there.  Business as usual on the auto side.


----------



## rdean

There's good news:

The mortgage giant Fannie Mae announced today that it made $2.7 billion during the first quarter of 2012. For the first time since the beginning of the financial crisis, Fannie Mae will not ask the federal government for bailout funds.

CNN reports the company will pay a dividend to the Treasury Department. CNN adds:

"The company was able to report the gain mostly because it had lower expenses for its losses. Two key reasons: home price declines have slowed and fewer mortgages are in serious delinquency. ...

"January and February made up the best winter for sales of previously occupied homes in five years. Builders are making plans to build more homes in 2012 than at any other point in past 3½ years. Mortgage rates have never been cheaper. And while home prices continue to fall, most cities have reported smaller annual declines than in previous months."

Fannie Mae Posts Profit, Doesn't Need Federal Funds For First Time Since Crisis


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Both GM and GMAC have filed bankruptcy many times through "subsidiaries" 
We were a vendor of GM some years back, when they filed bankruptcy back in 2006 I think it was, the initial filing had no less than 3 pages listing the "companies" that are filing jointly. 
It is how they do business. Losing ventures are made into a "company"..and all of the losses are wrote to that "company" - and stays off of GM's core auto balance sheet.
It would take a team of economist to truly find out how much money GM as a whole loses.


----------



## daveman

iamwhatiseem said:


> Both GM and GMAC have filed bankruptcy many times through "subsidiaries"
> We were a vendor of GM some years back, when they filed bankruptcy back in 2006 I think it was, the initial filing had no less than 3 pages listing the "companies" that are filing jointly.
> It is how they do business. Losing ventures are made into a "company"..and all of the losses are wrote to that "company" - and stays off of GM's core auto balance sheet.
> It would take a team of economist to truly find out how much money GM as a whole loses.


No such thing as "too big to fail" -- especially when they act so dishonestly.


----------



## saveliberty

iamwhatiseem said:


> Both GM and GMAC have filed bankruptcy many times through "subsidiaries"
> We were a vendor of GM some years back, when they filed bankruptcy back in 2006 I think it was, the initial filing had no less than 3 pages listing the "companies" that are filing jointly.
> It is how they do business. Losing ventures are made into a "company"..and all of the losses are wrote to that "company" - and stays off of GM's core auto balance sheet.
> It would take a team of economist to truly find out how much money GM as a whole loses.



I think you are misinformed.  In 2006, some of GM, Ford and Chrysler's first tier suppliers filed for bankruptcy.  Visteon, Lear and a third one I think.  Not owned by the manufacturers at all. Your company most likely did business with them as a second tier supplier.


----------



## midcan5

Are there any social or political thinkers studying how it is the right wing conservatives who profess their love of America hate America?  Imagine the power to influence when you can get people who live in a nation hating the companies and people who have built the same nation the wingnuts live and proper in? The wingnuts above probably support Japan Korea or Germany with their purchases, meanwhile they attach an American flag to their foreign car and then listen to Rush and Sean feeling all patriotic inside. They love the constitution too. Too too funny. What a bunch of wackos, if they can't deride America and the American worker they aren't happy. 

The Japanese know how it's done. "In corporate culture, keiretsu refers to a uniquely Japanese form of corporate organization. A keiretsu is a grouping or family of affiliated companies that form a tight-knit alliance to work toward each other's mutual success. The keiretsu system is also based on an intimate partnership between government and businesses. It can best be understood as the intricate web of relationships that links banks, manufacturers, suppliers, and distributors with the Japanese government.

These ironclad corporate alliances have caused much debate and have been called "government-sponsored cartels." While some think keiretsu are a menace to trade, others see them as a model for change. Features common to most keiretsu include "main bank," stable shareholding, and seconded directors. Some keiretsu concepts have no American parallel such as "general trading company." The keiretsu system is one of the profound differences between Japanese and US business structures."

Buy American = "Because Ford, GM and Chrysler conduct far more of their research, design, engineering, manufacturing and assembly work in the U.S. than foreign automakers do, buying a Ford, GM, or Chrysler supports almost three times as many jobs as buying the average foreign automobile. Some comparisons are even more striking. Buying a Ford supports 3.5 times more jobs than buying a Hyundai. Comparing a Honda and a Hyundai? Buying a Honda supports more than 2 times more jobs."

The Level Field Institute


----------



## KissMy

midcan5 said:


> Are there any social or political thinkers studying how it is the right wing conservatives who profess their love of America hate America?  Imagine the power to influence when you can get people who live in a nation hating the companies and people who have built the same nation the wingnuts live and proper in? The wingnuts above probably support Japan Korea or Germany with their purchases, meanwhile they attach an American flag to their foreign car and then listen to Rush and Sean feeling all patriotic inside. They love the constitution too. Too too funny. What a bunch of wackos, if they can't deride America and the American worker they aren't happy.
> 
> The Japanese know how it's done. "In corporate culture, keiretsu refers to a uniquely Japanese form of corporate organization. A keiretsu is a grouping or family of affiliated companies that form a tight-knit alliance to work toward each other's mutual success. The keiretsu system is also based on an intimate partnership between government and businesses. It can best be understood as the intricate web of relationships that links banks, manufacturers, suppliers, and distributors with the Japanese government.
> 
> These ironclad corporate alliances have caused much debate and have been called "government-sponsored cartels." While some think keiretsu are a menace to trade, others see them as a model for change. Features common to most keiretsu include "main bank," stable shareholding, and seconded directors. Some keiretsu concepts have no American parallel such as "general trading company." The keiretsu system is one of the profound differences between Japanese and US business structures."
> 
> Buy American = "Because Ford, GM and Chrysler conduct far more of their research, design, engineering, manufacturing and assembly work in the U.S. than foreign automakers do, buying a Ford, GM, or Chrysler supports almost three times as many jobs as buying the average foreign automobile. Some comparisons are even more striking. Buying a Ford supports 3.5 times more jobs than buying a Hyundai. Comparing a Honda and a Hyundai? Buying a Honda supports more than 2 times more jobs."
> 
> The Level Field Institute



Tell us how great that Tepco ironclad corporate alliance government-sponsored cartel was for Japan!


----------



## zonly1

KissMy said:


> Will Obama bail out GM again?????
> 
> 7 million homes already foreclosed on. 5.59 million more homes are in default. We are only 55% through this mortgage disaster.
> 
> A select group of struggling mortgage borrowers is about to get an offer that sounds too good to be true. Executives at Bank of America say that they will begin mailing 200,000 letters offering certain customers mortgage principal reduction.



double mortage at some hefty principles and interest...welll is anyone interested


----------



## zonly1

KissMy said:


> Will Obama bail out GM again?????
> 
> * We are only 55% through this mortgage disaster.7 million homes already foreclosed on. 5.59 million more homes are in default.*
> 
> A select group of struggling mortgage borrowers is about to get an offer that sounds too good to be true. Executives at Bank of America say that they will begin mailing 200,000 letters offering certain customers mortgage principal reduction.



You can only be a dumbazz to not recognize the problem.

Hate to bring this up to libnuckleheads:  *CRA was signed into law by Jimmeh Carter(drunk ass brother billy beer), and was futher amended by wild bill clinTOOL.*  Our current Campaigner in cheif sued citibank forcing them to make statistically bad loans to under performers in the salary range.

HOW DO YA LIKE THEM APPLES FOR TRUTH?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

saveliberty said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both GM and GMAC have filed bankruptcy many times through "subsidiaries"
> We were a vendor of GM some years back, when they filed bankruptcy back in 2006 I think it was, the initial filing had no less than 3 pages listing the "companies" that are filing jointly.
> It is how they do business. Losing ventures are made into a "company"..and all of the losses are wrote to that "company" - and stays off of GM's core auto balance sheet.
> It would take a team of economist to truly find out how much money GM as a whole loses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are misinformed.  In 2006, some of GM, Ford and Chrysler's first tier suppliers filed for bankruptcy.  Visteon, Lear and a third one I think.  Not owned by the manufacturers at all. Your company most likely did business with them as a second tier supplier.
Click to expand...


Nope. Not talking about that.
Here is a list of GM subs...numerous have filed bankruptcy.

Adam Opel GmbH
Advantage Chevrolet of Bolingbrook, Inc.
Aftermarket (UK) Limited
Aftermarket Italia S.r.l. in liquidazione
AL Mansour Automotive SAE
Andiamo Riverfront, LLC
Annunciata Corporation
Approach (UK) Limited
Argonaut Holdings, Inc.
Athens Chevrolet, Inc.
ATK Automotive Technology Kaiserslautern GmbH
Auto Lease Finance Corporation
Autohaus G.V.O. GmbH
Autohaus Saab GmbH
Automotive Steering Korea Limited
Autovision (Scotland) Limited
Aviation Spectrum Resources Holdings, Incorporated
Baker (Crewe) Limited
Ballards of Watford Limited
Baylis (Gloucester) Limited
Belmont Grampian Limited
Berse Road (No. 1) Limited
Berse Road (No. 2) Limited
Bicknell (Malvern) Limited
Bill Osborne Chevrolet Ltd.
Blackdown Motor Company Limited
BOCO (Proprietary) Limited
Brandish Limited
Britain Chevrolet, Inc.
Buick Pontiac GMC of Moosic, Inc.
Cadillac Polanco, S.A. de C.V.
CAMI Automotive, Inc.
Canadian Satellite Radio Holdings Inc.
Carrefour 440 Chevrolet Pontiac Buick GMC
Carus Grundstücks-Vermietungsgesellschaft mbH & Co. Objekt Kuno 65 KG
Carus Grundstücks-Vermietungsgesellschaft mbH & Co. Objekt Leo 40 KG
Carve-Out Ownership Cooperative LLC
Caterpillar Logistics SCS
Caterpillar Logistics Supply Chain Services GmbH
Champion Chevrolet, Pontiac, Buick, Inc.
Charles Hurst Motors Limited
Chevrolet Austria GmbH
Chevrolet Belgium NV
Chevrolet Central and Eastern Europe
Chevrolet Deutschland GmbH
Chevrolet Espana, S.A.
Chevrolet Euro Parts Center B.V.
Chevrolet Europe GmbH
Chevrolet Finland Oy
Chevrolet France
Chevrolet Italia S.p.A.
Chevrolet Nederland B.V.
Chevrolet of Novato, Inc.
Chevrolet Poland Sp. z o.o.
Chevrolet Portugal, Lda.
Chevrolet Sales (Thailand) Limited
Chevrolet Sales India Private Ltd.
Chevrolet Sociedad Anonima de Ahorro para Fines Determinados
Chevrolet Suisse S.A.
Chevrolet Sverige AB
Chevrolet Türkiye Otomotive Limited Sirketi
Chevrolet UK Limited Ltd.
CHEVYPLAN S.A. Sociedad Administradora de Planes de Autofinanciamiento Comercial
Coach Insignia LLC
Cole Buick Pontiac GMC
Concept Vehicles Limited
Controladora AC Delco S.A. de C.V.
Controladora General Motors, S.A. de C.V.
Coskata, Inc.
Crash Avoidance Metrics Partnerships
Crown Motors (Dagenham) Limited
CSM Holdings Limited
Curt Warner Chevrolet, Inc.
Daewoo Motor De Puerto Rico Inc.
Danny Beck Chevrolet, Inc.
Dealership Liquidations, Inc.
Delphi Automotive LLP
Delphi Energy and Engine Management Systems UK Overseas Corporation
Delphi Polska Automotive Systems Sp. z o.o.
Delphi Saginaw Lingyun Drive Shaft (Wuhu) Co. Ltd.
Delphi Saginaw Lingyun Drive Shaft Co., Ltd.
Desert Sun Roswell, Inc.
Detroit Investment Fund, L.P.
Dinuba Auto Center, Inc.
DIP Holdco LLP
DMAX, Ltd.
Dobies (Carlisle) Limited
Drive Motor Retail Limited
Eden (GM) Limited
Elasto S.A.
EMWE B.V.
Espace 328 SARL
F G Barnes (Maidstone) Limited
Fabrica Nacional de Autobuses Fanabus, S.A.
FIAT-GM Powertrain Polska Sp. z o.o.
Fiducie Carrefour 440
Fredericktown Chevrolet Co., Inc.
Fugère Pontiac Buick Inc.
Funcap-Comercio e Administracao de Bens Moveis e Valores Ltda.
Galleria Chevrolet-Cadillac, Inc.
Gateway Chevrolet Motor Company
GEMA Automotive, Inc.
General International Insurance Services Limited
General International Limited
General Motors (China) Investment Company Limited
General Motors (Hong Kong) Company Limited
General Motors (Thailand) Limited
General Motors - Colmotores S.A.
General Motors Africa and Middle East FZE
General Motors Asia Pacific (Japan) Limited
General Motors Asia Pacific (Pte) Ltd.
General Motors Asia Pacific Holdings, LLC
General Motors Asia, Inc.
General Motors Australia Ltd.
General Motors Austria GmbH
General Motors Auto LLC
General Motors Automobiles Philippines, Inc.
General Motors Automotive Holdings, S.L.
General Motors Belgium N.V.
General Motors Chile Industria Automotriz Limitada
General Motors China, Inc.
General Motors CIS,LLC
General Motors Company
General Motors Coordination Center BVBA
General Motors Daewoo Auto and Technology CIS LLC
General Motors de Argentina S.r.l.
General Motors de Mexico, S. de R.L. de C.V.
General Motors del Ecuador S.A.
General Motors do Brasil Ltda.
General Motors East Africa Limited
General Motors Egypt, S.A.E.
General Motors Espana, S.L.U.
General Motors Europe AG
General Motors Europe Holdings, S.L.
General Motors Finland Oy
General Motors Foundation, Inc.
General Motors France
General Motors Global Service Operations, Inc.
General Motors Hellas S.A.
General Motors Holdings LLC
General Motors India Private Limited
General Motors International Holdings, Inc.
General Motors Investments Pty. Ltd.
General Motors Ireland
General Motors Israel Ltd.
General Motors Italia S.r.l.
General Motors Korea, Inc.
General Motors Limited
General Motors LLC
General Motors Manufacturing Poland Sp. z o.o.
General Motors MNS Center, LLC
General Motors Nederland B.V.
General Motors New Zealand Pensions Limited
General Motors Nordiska AB
General Motors Norge AS
General Motors Nova Scotia Investments Ltd.
General Motors of Canada Limited (active)
General Motors Overseas Commercial Vehicle Corporation
General Motors Overseas Corporation (active)
General Motors Overseas Distribution Corporation
General Motors Peru S.A.
General Motors Poland Spolka, z o.o.
General Motors Portugal Lda.
General Motors Powertrain (Thailand) Limited
General Motors Powertrain - Europe S.r.l.
General Motors Powertrain - Germany GmbH
General Motors Powertrain - Hungary Ltd.
General Motors Powertrain - Kaiserslautern Germany GmbH
General Motors Powertrain - Uzbekistan CJSC
General Motors Powertrain - Austria GmbH
General Motors Powertrain-Sweden AB
General Motors Product Services, Inc.
General Motors Research Corporation
General Motors South Africa (Pty) Limited
General Motors Southeast Asia Operations Limited
General Motors Suisse S.A.
General Motors Taiwan Ltd.
General Motors Technical Centre India Private Limited
General Motors Thailand Investments, LLC
General Motors Türkiye Limited Sirketi
General Motors U.S. Trading Corp.
General Motors UK Limited
General Motors Uruguay, S.A.
General Motors Uzbekistan Closed Joint Stock Company
General Motors Venezolana, C.A.
General Motors Warehousing and Trading (Shanghai) Co. Ltd.
General Motors-Holden&#8217;s Sales Pty. Limited
General Sales Company of West Chester, Inc.
Giner Electrochemical Systems, L.L.C.
Global Tooling Service Company Europe Limited
GM (UK) Pension Trustees Limited
GM (UK) Unclassified Pension Trustees Limited
GM - Isuzu Camiones Andinos de Colombia Ltda.
GM - ISUZU Camiones Andinos del Ecuador GMICA Ecuador Cia. Ltda.
GM APO Holdings, LLC
GM Auslandsprojekte GmbH
GM Auto World Korea Co.
GM Automotive Services Belgium NV
GM Automotive UK
GM AutoWorld Yugen Kaisha
GM Car Company LLC
GM Components Holdings, LLC
GM Daewoo Auto & Technology Company
GM Eurometals, Inc.
GM Europe GmbH
GM Europe Treasury Company AB
GM Factoring Sociedade de Fomento Comercial Ltda.
GM Finance Co. Holdings LLC
GM GEFS HOLDINGS (CHC4) ULC
GM GEFS HOLDINGS CANADA ULC
GM GEFS L.P.
GM Global Purchasing and Supply Chain Romania Srl
GM Global Steering Holdings, LLC
GM Global Technology Operations, Inc.
GM Global Tooling Company, Inc.
GM Holden Ltd.
GM International Sales Ltd.
GM Inversiones Santiago Limitada
GM Korea Co., Ltd.
GM LAAM Holdings, LLC
GM Nigeria Limited
GM Overseas Funding, LLC
GM Personnel Services, Inc.
GM Plats (Proprietary) Limited
GM Powertrain Holding B.V.
GM Preferred Finance Co. Holdings LLC
GM Preferred Receivables LLC
GM Purchasing Vauxhall UK Limited
GM Retirees Pension Trustees Limited
GM Subsystems Manufacturing, LLC
GM Supplier Receivables LLC
GM Technologies, LLC
GM Warranty LLC
GM Worldwide Purchasing Sweden AB
GM-AVTOVAZ CJSC
GM-DI Leasing Corporation
GM-Saab Communication GmbH
GM-UMI Technology Research and Development Ltd.
GMAC Holding S.A. de C.V.
GMAC Inc.
GMCH&SP Private Equity II L.P.
GMCH&SP Private Equity L.P.
GMEH Holding, LLC
GMETR Trade Receivables LLC
GMI Diesel Engineering Limited K.K.
GMOC Administrative Services Corporation
GMODC Receivables Funding LLC
GMODC Trade Receivables LLC
Grand Pointe Holdings, Inc.
H.S.H. Limited
Haines & Strange Limited
Hicom-Chevrolet, Sdn Bhd
HOLDCORP S.A.
Holden Employees Superannuation Fund Pty Ltd.
Holden New Zealand Limited
HRL Laboratories, LLC
Hydrogenics Corporation
Hérouville Motors SARL
IBC Pension Trustees Limited
IBC Vehicles (Distribution) Limited
IBC Vehicles Limited
Ile de France Automobiles
Industries Mecaniques Maghrebines, S.A.
ISF Internationale Schule Frankfurt-Rhein-Main GmbH & Co. KG
ISPOL Holding B.V.
Isuzu Motors Polska Sp. z o.o.
Isuzu Truck South Africa (Pty.) Limited (ITSA)
Jeffery (Wandsworth) Limited
Joe Morgan Chevrolet Cadillac, Inc.
JS Folsom Automotive, Inc.
Koneyren, Inc.
Lange (West End) Limited
Las Cruces Automotive Group, Inc.
LCV Platform Engineering Corp.
Lease Ownership Cooperative LLC
Lidlington Engineering Company, Ltd.
Lookers Birmingham Limited
MAC International FZCO
MacLeods of Perth Limited
Mangino Chevrolet, Inc.
Marshall of Ipswich Limited
Marshall of Peterborough Limited
Marshall of Stevenage Ltd.
Mascoma Corp.
Metal Casting Technology, Inc.
Millbrook Pension Management Limited
Millbrook Proving Ground Limited
Milton Chevrolet, Inc. (Sobh-Locklear Chevrolet)
Monetization of Carve-Out, LLC
Moran Cadillac - GMC, Inc.
Moran Chevrolet, Inc.
Morris Pontiac-GMC, Inc.
Motorbodies Luton Limited
Motors Holding San Fernando Valley, Inc.
Motors Properties Limited
Multi-Use Lease Entity Trust
Murketts of Cambridge Limited
NJDOI/GMAM Core Plus Real Estate Investment Program, L.P.
NJDOI/GMAM CT High Grade Partners II, L.P.
NJDOI/GMAM Opportunistic Real Estate Investment Program, L.P.
North American New Cars, Inc.
Now Motor Retailing Limited
OEConnection LLC
OEConnection Manager Corp.
Omnibus BB Transportes, S. A.
OnStar Global Services Corporation
OnStar, LLC
Opel Danmark A/S
Opel Eisenach GmbH
Opel Live GmbH
Opel Southeast Europe
Opel Special Vehicles GmbH
Opel Sverige AB
P. T. Mesin Isuzu Indonesia
P.T. G M AutoWorld Indonesia
P.T. General Motors Indonesia
Pan Asia Technical Automotive Center Company, Ltd.
Parkwood Holdings Ltd.
Patrick (Durham) Limited
Pearl (Crawley) Limited
Performance Equity Management, LLC
Peter Vardy (Perth) Limited
PIMS Co.
Plan Automotor Ecuatoriano S.A. Planautomotor
Project Rhodes Holding Corporation
Promark Absolute Return Strategies Fund, LLC
Promark Global Advisors Limited
Promark Global Advisors, Incorporated
Promark Investment Advisors, Inc.
Promark Investment Trustees Limited
Promark Real Estate Advisors, LLC
Promark Trust Bank, N.A.
ProSTEP AG
Quantum Fuel Systems Technologies Worldwide, Inc.
RAG BILDUNG Opel GmbH
Randstad WorkNet GmbH
Reeve (Derby) Limited
Reg Vardy (VMC) Limited
Renaissance Center Management Company
Renton Cadillac Pontiac GMC, Inc.
Rhodes Automotive Manufacturing Pty Ltd.
Rhodes Germany GmbH
Rhodes Holding I Sarl
Rhodes Holding II Sarl
Rhodes Holding Netherlands BV
Rhodes I LLC
Rhodes II LLC
Rhodes Italy Srl
Rhodes Otomotiv Sanayi ve Ticaret Limited Sirketi
Riverfront Holdings III, Inc.
Riverfront Holdings Phase II, Inc.
Riverfront Holdings, Inc.
Rumble (Bedworth) Limited
Saab Automobile AB
Saab Automobile Investering AB
Saab Cars North America, Inc.
Saab City Limited
Saab Deutschland GmbH
Saab GB Pension Plan Trustees Company Limited
Saab Great Britain Limited
Saginaw Industria e Comercio de Auto Pecas Ltda.
Saginaw Steering (Suzhou) Co. Ltd.
SAIC General Motors Investment Limited
SAIC GM Wuling Automobile Company Limited
Salmon Street Ltd.
San Fernando Valley Automotive, LLC
San Patricio Automotive Group, Inc.
Sarmiento 1113 S.A. (en liquidacion)
Saturn County Bond Corporation
SB (Helston) Limited
Scott Drummond Motors Ltd.
Segway Inc.
Seward (Wessex) Limited
Shanghai General Motors Corporation Ltd.
Shanghai GM (Shenyang) Norsom Motors Co. Ltd.
Shanghai GM Dong Yue Motors Company Limited
Shanghai GM Dong Yue Powertrain Company Limited
Sherwoods (Darlington) Limited
Sirius XM Radio, Inc.
Sistemas de Compra Programada Chevrolet, C.A.
Sistemas para Automotores de Mexico, S. de R.L. de C.V.
Skurrays Limited
Slaters (GM) Limited
Slaughter Motor Company, Inc.
Smokey Point Buick Pontiac GMC, Inc.
Southern (Merthyr) Limited
Steering Solutions Corporation
Steering Solutions Expat Holding Corporation
Steering Solutions IP Holding Corporation
Steering Solutions Services Corporation
STEERINGMEX, S. de RL de CV
Superbroad Limited
Superior Chevrolet, Inc.
SW Houston Motors, Inc.
Taft Automotive, Inc.
The DeCuir Group, Inc.
Thurlow Nunn (JV) Limited
Todd Wenzel Chevrolet, Inc.
Trimarco Pontiac-Buick-GMC, Inc. (Gary Trimarco Automotive)
Truck and Bus Engineering U.K., Limited
United States Advanced Battery Consortium, LLC
United States Automotive Materials Partnership, LLC
United States Council for Automotive Research LLC
Universal Motors Israel Ltd.
Uptown Chevrolet-Cadillac, Inc.
Vauxhall Powertrain Limited
Vehicle Asset Universal Leasing Trust
Vehicle Recycling Partnership, LLC
Vence Lone Star Motors, Inc.
Vertu Motors (VMC) Limited
VHC Sub-Holdings (UK)
Vickers (Lakeside) Limited
Vietnam-Daewoo Motor Co., Ltd.
Vision Motors Limited
VM Holdings B.V.
VM Motori S.p.A.
VM North America, Inc.
VMO Properties Limited
VRP Venture Capital Rheinland-Pfalz Nr. 2 GmbH & Co. KG
W. Grose Northampton Limited
Wheatcroft (Worksop) Limited
Whitehead (Rochdale) Limited
Whitmore&#8217;s of Edenbridge Limited
Wilson & Co. (Motor Sales) Limited
Wind Point Partners III, L.P.


----------



## starcraftzzz

zonly1 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will Obama bail out GM again?????
> 
> * We are only 55% through this mortgage disaster.7 million homes already foreclosed on. 5.59 million more homes are in default.*
> 
> A select group of struggling mortgage borrowers is about to get an offer that sounds too good to be true. Executives at Bank of America say that they will begin mailing 200,000 letters offering certain customers mortgage principal reduction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can only be a dumbazz to not recognize the problem.
> 
> Hate to bring this up to libnuckleheads:  *CRA was signed into law by Jimmeh Carter(drunk ass brother billy beer), and was futher amended by wild bill clinTOOL.*  Our current Campaigner in cheif sued citibank forcing them to make statistically bad loans to under performers in the salary range.
> 
> HOW DO YA LIKE THEM APPLES FOR TRUTH?
Click to expand...


Plz explain to us why you think the CRA which made it illegal for some banks to discriminate against people based on their skin color caused the housing bubble and banking crisis 30 years after its passage


----------

